# Some of my 2010 props



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

A couple of statues I tried to get that mossy look on and my hacked Gemmy skull. Let me know what you think.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool! Everything looks great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice paint job.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

nice work. hope to see more


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The paint on the statues looks great!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm no Dave the Dead when it comes to aging a statue. I wasn't sure what kind of reaction I'd get on my paint job, but I did what I could with what I had available. I wanted them to look really mossy, like they spent alot of time in a very damp environment


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job, looks like you have a real algae problem there. You may wish to looks at some rocks with lichen on them also. 

There is a method of growing real moss on new rock or brick surfaces. Put some moss and milk into a blender and reduce to a slurry and then paint it on the surface you want it to grow on. Check with the HGTV site and you should find this method.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the paint job is great.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great work !!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Put some moss and milk into a blender and reduce to a slurry and then paint it on the surface you want it to grow on.


Dude.. some people call that breakfast!!

Nice job on the statues!!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

pagan said:


> Dude.. some people call that breakfast!!
> 
> Nice job on the statues!!


LOL! Sounds like something they would serve at some of these smoothie bars in CA


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! These are so creepy! They would look so good in my graveyard haunt! Where did you get the statues in the first place?


----------

